
Ethiopian Air pilots turned off 737 MAX anti-stall system. It turned on again - chopin
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/04/ethiopian-air-pilots-turned-off-737-max-anti-stall-system-then-it-turned-on-again/
======
danielvf
The other articles on this clearly say the the pilots started following the
procedure and disabled electrical control of the stabilizer, then later
stopped following the procedure and hooked it back up to the electrical
controls.

This Ars article here does not make sense with the way a 737 works. If the
electrical motors are physically disconnected from any form of electricity, no
amount of rebooting or software will make them start controlling the
aircraft’s pitch. The pilots reconnected them.

